# 2000 F-450 7.3l 2 wheel drive, add a plow?



## Deputy_Swan (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello, I have a 2000 F-450 that I bought this spring to do some heavy pulling of my equipment. it is two wheel drive, duals on back, thinking about putting like a 10 ft boss v plow on it and a tank in back for calcium chloride spraying. Any input would help, you think a two wheel drive truck would handle this plow? maybe put some aggressive snow tires on back or something?

thanks!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe the 10' boss is a bit much for a 450, not sure though. Keep in mind the more weight you hang off the front of that truck, the less weight you have on the drive tires in the rear. Think of it as a lever with the front axle as the fulcrum point. I know the Boss 10' is alot of plow. Not saying don't plow with it just make sure you have lots of weight, good traction tires & approiate sites.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Where in North Dakota are you? 

This will make a big difference in how I reply.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

put a 9 foot fisher mc on the front and 1500 lbs in the bed and u will be fine i rarely use 4x4 in are f350 sand truck


----------



## Deputy_Swan (Jul 16, 2009)

dfd9;1483793 said:


> Where in North Dakota are you?
> 
> This will make a big difference in how I reply.


In Williston, NW corner of the state.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Deputy_Swan;1484202 said:


> In Williston, NW corner of the state.


Hmmm, definitely aggressive tires.

Definitely lots of ballast.

Not so sure on the 10' Boss. That might be a little heavy when you have used up all the calcium and in your neighborhood with the hills it might be a little squirrelly.

What are you plowing with it?

BTW, I was in your general neighborhood a month ago, you live in some beautiful country.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would add 2000 LBS of ballast along with your tank in back. that way when the tank is empty you will still be able to get around. If you run the truck with no weight in the back you will not make it 10' down the rd.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

my father has a 2003 ford f450 6.0 2wheel drive. we use a 9ft fisher hd on it with a 4yd downeaster salter. plows like a monster. before the fisher we had a blizzard 8611 powerplow on it wich is alot heavier but still plowed and drove in snow fine. for the longest time we was plowing with almost bald tires. last year had brand new tires on it but barley had a winter here in NY so couldnt really tell how they did.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I had a 00F450 2wd I plowed with and it was great. I had a full size 8611 on it which is around 1500lbs. I ran 5 or 6k on the flat bed of it. 
Tires will make the truck plow awesome or like **** so spend the money on good tires. There expensive so get ready for that. I think I paid 1500-1600 to do the rear 4 with Michelin's


----------

